# BSA KV handlebar grips in aluminium



## piot1940 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello,

I have this BSA MkV handlebar with aluminium grips.
Are they genuine war-time. I thought BSA grips were either in rubber or celluloid.










John


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2013)

I've never seen aluminum grips before. The BSA grips that I have are rubber and saw BSA on the sides.


----------

